# Best Site to Order Parts?



## ET73 (Jul 30, 2020)

Looking for recommendations on the best/cheapest site to order parts (pots and caps, specifically) that will ship to Canada in a reasonable amount of time.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Nextgen.


----------



## Silvertone (Oct 13, 2018)

As they say there is no best / cheapest / quickest. Pick two. Guitar Fetish is quite inexpensive. There are some Canadian places as well. NextGenguitars.ca

Cheers Peter.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Another vote for Canada's #1 Parts Source For DIY Musicians - Next Gen Musical Ltd.. 
Jon, the owner, is very helpful and knowledgeable. 
Shipping is as fast as can be expected these days


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Nextgen!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Another recommendation for NextGen here too.

If I can get it there, that's where I'll go.
I've placed more than one fiddly order, a bunch of different small screws and whatnot and never had an issue.
Quick shipping, drama free shopping.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Nextgen is great and improving all the time. I'm hoping they will eventually offer luthier tools as well. Every time I have to go with Stewmac it's a pile of money and long shipping time unless you go fedex.


----------



## warplanegrey (Jan 3, 2007)

Another vote for Nextgen. I'm about to place ANOTHER order with them haha.

Went there to buy one diode, ended up getting a bunch of other stuff.


----------



## ET73 (Jul 30, 2020)

Jeez, do you guys all work for NextGen or what?  

Order has been placed through them - thanks for the advice everyone,


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Ditto for Next Gen. Fast friendly service and quality products priced competitively. No association, just a happy customer.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

nuther +1 for next gen .... great shop & customer service


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Is there an echo in here? 

Next Gen


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Hello? Echo!

NextGen.


----------



## Silvertone (Oct 13, 2018)

This may be a little controversial but I have heard that NextGen is good. ;-)


----------



## McGill (Aug 23, 2020)

ET73 said:


> Looking for recommendations on the best/cheapest site to order parts (pots and caps, specifically) that will ship to Canada in a reasonable amount of time.


Been using Solo Music Gear for quite a while.
3 day shipping , no bad parts.
Unlike Nextgen , they have luthier tools.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

My first choice is Next Gen and I have used them a few times.
If they don't have what I'm after I go to StewMac.
I haven't used Solo yet but would certainly give them a try.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

As noted by others, Jon and Co. are very good, and fast. That said, a general query about "pots and caps" is a little underspecified. For instance, pots and caps of a specific value and/or specs? I intermittently buy pots from dipmicro in Niagara Falls, who are surprisingly cheap and every bit as fast as one might expect, but you can see that what they carry is limited: Components - Passive / Resistors / Potentiometers - dipmicro electronics

So, what are you looking for?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I haven't ordered anything from Solo, but it looks like a good spot too, here's a quick tour (still under construction at the time)...


----------

